# finaly got my sargassum trigger



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

All i can say is WOW. 0 aggression what so ever. He has already learned who i am and come's to the top of the tank at feeding time and take's food from my hand. I have never had a fish with so much personality. He will even come up to the top and give him a little pet with one of your fingers. Dose anyone else here have one? What experanced do you have? On the index of 1-5 threre a 4 (i was told they got a 4 because they are known to be jumper's as well) He's cave buddie with my bluespotted jawfish.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Awesome man, hook it up with a pic when you can.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

definately get some pictures


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

What makes them a Saragassum Trigger? Are they colored or something in such a way to be similar to the saragassum plant?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Pic's will come soon don't werry about it. And TIbs the reason why there called sargassum trigger's is that the are found underneath sargassum floting in the ocean. sargassum flote has so much life in it ppl never relize.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Can you get a shot with you petting him/her?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

here are pic's of the two when they were in QT

Trigger yawning









Bluespotted jaw fish checking out the place


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, sarragassum triggers look beautiful!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow beautiful fish!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish, never seen one like that.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

seen those while blue water free diving on weed lines, or atlest a trigger that looks like that. I am pretty sure that is what i got a good look at it.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

nice looking trigger...looks real special.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

That trigger is sweet. Nice pick ups Justin


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dude that fish sucks. you suck.

just kidding, told you before and ill say it again, congrats on a gnarly fish.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow nice fish.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that trigger is amazoing


----------

